# would you let your children fly alone on an airplane?



## bunny's mama (Nov 19, 2001)

just curious about this....

i'm told that there are flight attendants who are put in charge of children who travel alone and see them though to their destination, and i have seen this to varying degrees of attention in my own flying experience.

so...at what age would you allow your children to fly without an adult they know (say to visit grandparents or divorced parent in another state)

***and would it make a difference to you if they were with a sibling?


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

I voted although I'm not yet a mama. When I was 11 I took my first flight by myself. It was fine. I had flown before with my parents and it was a direct flight.

I would let a child of mine who had flown prior to fly alone around 11/12. Maybe even sooner depending on his/her maturity level.

I would not let a child fly with a sibling alone until the youngest was at least 15 or so...too much opportunity (imho) for kids to egg each other into misbehavior either with each other or on the flight/in the airport. But that's also from my experience being places with my younger brother!









Jenne


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

10-11, on a direct flight if I could accompany her to the gate. I'm not sure what the rules are for this these days, but it used to be you could literally put the kid on the airplane and receiving adult could meet the child on the other side at the gate.

I wouldn't do it in the winter if there was a good chance that the flights might be rerouted or delayed.

I also wouldn't do it for a long flight (i.e. overseas, etc.) or a redeye. Any flight where the lights are turned off for people to go to sleep.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

My daughter flew alone at 15 for the first time last year. My son gets to fly alone when he turns 15 next year.

Yes, I'm a tad protective. I also know my kids really well and 15 was the age I felt the first child could handle herself if some bizarre emergency happened. Now, I've set a precedent and I'll keep my younger child to the age 15 rule.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
10-11, on a direct flight *if I could accompany her to the gate. I'm not sure what the rules are for this these days, but it used to be you could literally put the kid on the airplane and receiving adult could meet the child on the other side at the gate.*

I wouldn't do it in the winter if there was a good chance that the flights might be rerouted or delayed.

I also wouldn't do it for a long flight (i.e. overseas, etc.) or a redeye. Any flight where the lights are turned off for people to go to sleep.

I'm pretty sure the bolded is still the case. I know I've been allowed to accompany my military dh back to the gate and to meet him there.


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

I flew by myself for the first time around 4th/5th grade.

Just last week I flew and there were two girls, 1 was around 12 and the other was around 5. They were escorted on the plane and escorted off and I overheard the person say the have a few hours so they were being taken to some office to sit till it was time to board the next plane.

I think a lot depends on maturity level and from what I have seen parents are still able to get a pass to sit at the gate but that also depends on the airport/airline same as meeting them at the gate.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Gosh, I dunno. I voted 10/11 just because I might be okay at that point, depending.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

16 or older and I would need a very good reason to allow it then up to 18.


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

since we share custody in our very blended family, we have grandparents in different states and one in particular in IL that takes dss on trips.

We have been putting him on the plane alone (in the care of a FA) since he was 6. We have never had a problem.

My boys have also flown alone, starting at 7-9!


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

i flew with my younger sister when i was about 8, she was about 6. it's nearly impossible for anything bad to happen (anything bad that would happen because you weren't there, anyway...), so I don't really see why not. the stewardesses took really good care of us, and we were put directly on the plane by my mom, and taken to meet my grandparents by a stewardess on one of those golf cart thingys. we were never left alone or unsure of what was happening. it was really fun and i would definitely let a child as young as 6-7 fly by themselves, depending on the circumstances and the personality of the child. if it was a first time flight, or the child was really immature/nervous, maybe not, but otherwise, sure.


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

I voted 10-11, because that was the age I started flying alone to go visit my dad. It was fine, no problems


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

We have a tradition in our family where we put our kids on a plane, alone (in turn) to go to Alaska to visit grandparents starting the summer they are 10. It's a 5ish hour direct flight and they come back on a red eye. It's the only way for them to get home on a straight through flight. I put them on the plane at the gate and dh'd parents get them off. Because ds#2's b-day is in september when he was 9 he got to go to Arizona alone because his siblings got to go to AK. It's only a 1.5 hour flight.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I wouldn't have a problem with it after age 8. I was about 7 when I flew by myself for the first time, dh was about 11. My mom always got me flights where I didn't have to get off the plane until the end, but dh's parents had him and his sister (age 8) switch planes in a major airport where they had to walk to another terminal on their very first flight! I would NEVER do that!

I seem to remember that a child younger than 6 can't fly unaccompanied on most airlines.


----------



## avent (Mar 13, 2006)

I said 9/10 for a non-stop flight, thinking only if it was during the day and in good weather.

The first time I flew alone domestically was 16, but I could have handled it much sooner. And my second flight alone I was 17 and went abroad with 3 connections with no problems.


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

I just heard an NPR story about LOTS of kids getting stuck at O'Hare on Dec 26 a few years ago... which is the traditional Mom puts kids on plane to divorced Dad day...

a 9 hour delay and dozens of kids with no place to sleep....

But they all survived.

My kids are too young for me to know what age works for me.. but a connecting flight sounds REALLY scary!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I know there is a minimum age where airlines will allow it. And only on direct flights up until a certain age.

I flew alone at 14 to visit my best friend in California. At the time I was too old for the FAs to be in charge of me. It was no big deal. I did call when I got there to let my parents know I was ok (no cell phones back then!). I flew again all the way to Houston two years later, to visit the same friend who had moved again.

I wouldn't have a problem letting a child fly with the FA chaperoning. I know they do a good job as I've witnessed children flying alone on flights I've been on. And once they are too old to be supervised by the FAs, it would depend on the maturity of the child.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

I put my 7 year old on a plane to go visit my brother. It was about an hour long flight, and I told my brother he needed to be through security before the flight took off (he was fine with this). The FAs were great about helping him settle in, and they checked my ID on my end to make sure it matched what my brother wrote down (I assume they checked on the other end, but didn't ask my brother)

I don't know that I would have done a longer flight -- like cross country at that age, not because I'd worry about what would happen on the plane, but I'd worry about it being rerouted.

I might have done it at 6, but my son wasn't invited anywhere.

My 13 year old goddaughter wanted to come see me, and she's too old to fly unaccompanied minor -- she had to come as an adult passenger, although we could go through security and meet her at the gate. This worried me more, as she would have been alone if the plane had been rerouted.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

This poll is not really valid because children aren't allowed until they're 5 years old, and then only with restrictions. Yes, a few foreign airlines allow 4 year olds but again, with restrictions.

Just as a typical example, here is United's page on the subject;
http://www.united.com/page/article/0,1360,1052,00.html

As a Flight Attendant, I "handled" a lot of UM's (unaccompanied minors). It was very safe and taken very seriously by the airlines. Since I flew international flights, most of my UM's were custody cases, flying between parents in different countries.

They're never left alone and escorted through the airport. No one sits with them, although we did check on them often. They have to be comfortable sitting on their own. Often we put all the UM's together for company and convenience.

Also, that poll only has the age, not what kind of flying or whether or not a sibling is with them. Also, for international flights, please send your child on an airline which speaks his or her language(s). Yes, there are language positions on those relevant routes but it's better if they can talk to the WHOLE crew (and not need something when the "speaker" is on break) and can watch the movie. I did feel sorry for our non-English speaking UM's. Once I even volunteered to stay with three French sisters since the person picking them up was late. No one at the airport spoke French.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I said 12-13. DD could probably manage it younger, but the airline we like to use doesn't allow minors under 12 to fly without an adult.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Are you meaning fly alone - as in not under the care of a flight attendant? Or alone but under the care of one? Two very different things to me as the FA's take traveling children in their care very seriously and it's very different than just putting your kid on a plane, kwim?

My ds is 7 and we are planning to let him fly to Boston to spend a weekend with my sis this summer. It will be a direct flight, and he'll be under the care of a FA until my sis picks him up at the gate.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

I voted 6-7. I'd have no problem with my 7 yr. old flying as an unaccompanied minor. He's very capable and well-behaved. We haven't needed to yet, but we probably won't always live near his dad and he'll have to fly for visits. I think he'll be more like 9-10 when it actually happens though.


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

I did it once a month starting when I was seven-my parents got divorced. It was FUN!! The FA's were (usually) awesome. Lots of times I got to go see meet the pilots and see cool stuff happen in the cockpit.

I always got a pop (a big deal since I was not allowed to drink pop) and cards and plastic wings. We were always seated right in the front of the airplane so the FA's could see us and were always escorted off.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I can't vote, but I think I'd skew a bit older in my decision reading this Consumerist.com post, which talks about how Delta sent this woman's kid off with a stranger because they thought the man was his uncle!

http://consumerist.com/2010/03/delta...up-for-it.html


----------



## violet_ (Nov 16, 2007)

Letting them fly as unattended minors is NOT the same as letting them fly alone. The UM programs are great, and on most airlines kids can fly direct (no change of planes) flights at 5 and can change planes at 8. Both are very reasonable. For both types, the parents/grandparents/whatever take them to the plane on one end and they are met by parents/grandparents/whatever on the other end as well. They do check IDs.

For changing planes, an attendant walks them from one flight to another.

My cousin used to come visit us this way when she was young (5 or 6?) and she had never even flown before. It's truly no big deal. All they have to do is sit.

Plus, they won't let you use the last flight of the day, and if something is delayed so they can't get there that day, they send them back to the point of origin (which is why the adults who drop them off are required to stick around for part of that day, in case they have to come back). It's very well thought out.

For *truly* flying alone (not UM program), it would depend on the kid, their maturity, and maybe how familiar they are with flying and navigating airports. Teenage, I suppose.

ETA: I think in either case, for UM or traveling alone, I'd make sure the child has a mobile phone to call if they have a delay, need reassurance, etc.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

I first flew by myself at age 7. I flew direct from cleveland to LA and I remember it being at night. I remember the flight attendants being very friendly and helpful. One of them found me a row to have by myself so I could lay across the seats and sleep.

I was a pretty shy and timid kid and I do not remember having any anxiety over the trip and I don't think I had flown before.

Right now, I have boys, 3 and 4, and I would be super nervous to send them on a plane alone, but if I had to, I would wait until they were 6-7 and I would feel tons better if they were together.

As an older child, maybe age 12, I remember doing the same trip, but I was still considered and unaccompanied minor. I remember having to change planes in denver and dallas, both huge airports, one time I had to take a bus to get to my next plane! But there was an adult who was with me the entire time, and again, I was fine.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
16 or older and I would need a very good reason to allow it then up to 18.

this.

i could never live with myself if my child fell out of the sky to a firey death without at least one if his parents by his side.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedwithboys* 
this.

i could never live with myself if my child fell out of the sky to a firey death without at least one if his parents by his side.

I'm going to disagree. Your child is WAY more likely to die an awful traumatic death from a car accident then in a plane. So are you going to not let them get their driver's liscence until they are 18 so if they get in a wreck they have a parent with them?


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessedwithboys* 
this.

i could never live with myself if my child fell out of the sky to a firey death without at least one if his parents by his side.

Do you apply this same logic to cars - not letting your child ride in a vehicle unless a parent is by his side? Because your child is FAR more likely to die a firey death in a car than a plane.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I said 16ish. For *this* child I would not allow him on a plane without dp or myself for as far as I can see. While I understand that flight attendants take unaccompanied minors seriously, they are NOT trained to deal with an autistic meltdown (which can, unfortunately, become violent). Nope, no way would I send ds alone on a plane. Heck, dp and I are talking about taking ds on an airplane for the first time and we're even hesitant. LOL!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I would say, it matters to me more how experenced the child is with flying/the whole process. If they have flown a few times before and are fine entertaining themself on the plane, using the restroom alone, ordering their own drink... AND you are dropping them off at the gate and have someone for sure picking them up at the other end, then I think it would be totally fine at whatever age.

I first flew alone at about 10, an international flight (13 hours) to my grandma's house, and was fine, BUT I also have flown on over 200 flights in my life, so I travel a ton.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

DS started flying UM at age 6 and did just fine (direct flights). Keep in mind the airlines really jack up the 'babysitting fees' for this but hey, what are you going to do? DS does this 1-3x a years round trip and now is 9 1/2.

I really think you need to educate yourself about airline policy and how strict they are about safety etc. FYI its posted on every airlines website.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I'd say older than 13. I was 11 when I flew to NY by myself to see family. It was terrible. My planes had looooong walks across busy airports and I almost missed a flight. Then I had an ear infection suddenly on my way back but since I wasn't 18, I couldn't buy tylenol or anything to get over the excruciating pain that I had both flights back. Overall it was just a terrible, scary (and I was a very responsible independent kid!) experience. I just would never do that to my children.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I put 6-7 but I would let my DD go at 5 with her brother who would be 7 at the time. I won't let a 5 year old fly without a sibling though. I figure DS will likely be flying with his sister when he turns 7 and she turns 5 without me to go visit their Grandparents. I have no issues with the idea. My sister and brother did it at 5 as well. As long as it is direct flight it isn't a big deal to me.

That being said, my kids currently fly at least 3 to 5 times a year, so they are already quite used to airplanes even at 1 and 3.

Flying without a flight attendant accompanying them I would say that by 14 I would trust them on a direct flight. I would probably prefer to wait till the older one is 16 before putting them on a flight where they have to change planes without a flight attendant, but who knows how I will really feel, since that is 13 years in the future.

At the moment though I would go with 6 solo with a flight attendant on a direct flight, 5 with a sibling and a flight attendant watching them on a direct flight, 14 without a flight attendant and a direct flight, and 16 for a non-direct flight. They are unlikely to take many non-direct flights without me, so it is less of a concern. My parents live at a major hub, so we can almost always find direct flights there, and they are unlikely to be flying solo anywhere else without me.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

My daughter flew as an unaccompanied minor this winter at the age of six. We really wanted her to spend some time after Christmas with my mom (her grandma) and we just couldn't afford to fly the whole family this year. We thought a special grandma/grandaughter trip would be just the ticket, a nice treat for both of them. Do my daughter flew down to visit my mom. It was absolutely fine, and a great experience.

She flew Southwest Airlines, and they were really terrific. It felt very safe; we needed special release forms, all the staff checked ID at every step, and they only let the child go with the person on their release form (or the back-up person on the release form), or else back on the plane home they go.

My kiddo had a GREAT time: she enchanted the flight attendants, got to see the cockpit and meet the pilot, and passed out snacks to the entire plane. It was hilarious: my mom said that at least 25 people said good bye to her by name as they got off the plane, and her seat-mate, a big, gruff Marine in uniform, asked my mom to have his picture taken with her when they got off the plane. The pilot gave her a little stuffed dog, the flight attendant gave her gum, and she couldn't wait to get on the plane and do it all again.


----------



## gaudynight (Sep 10, 2007)

It would depend on the flight, the child, and which combination of siblings. Here in New Zealand domestic flights are a couple of hours max; I'd say they'd have to be 13 or 14 before I'd consider a longer, and therefore international, flight.

I wouldn't send my almost eight year old DD alone, even as an unaccompanied minor. But I would send DD2, who is six, simply because she's a more confident and independent child. She'd love it! DD1 would hate it. I'd probably be willing to send them together in a year or two, but not with younger siblings. I'd send DD2 with one of her younger siblings in a few years (ie when the sibling was old enough) but not DD1 because that would make the entire experience more stressful for her.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Well, my daughter was 12, but there was really nothing magic about that age - it was just the first time it came up. We had moved halfway across the country and she was going back to visit her best friend where we used to live. She had to change planes and there were no special accomodations with the airline - I just waved good-bye at the metal detectors. She did have her cell phone, though, which made a huge difference to me because she could call if something went wrong.

Three years later she was flying all around the country while I was in a different continent, and she successfully dealt with a cancelled flight. The following year (last year) she had to call the airlines and change a flight because the camp she was at sucked mightily and she needed to go home earlier, and from a different airport (and I was in Egypt with limited phone access, so not much help).

Now, at 17, she can pretty much travel all over the world on her own.... trains, planes, buses. She'll be flying alone from Mosow to Paris in June, and then traveling to Germany and back by train, and possibly doing more solo travel later in the summer.
My brother and I flew together from Kansas to Texas... at most we were 6 and 8. We were fine except that I remember my ears really hurting.

Anyway, the kid I have would have been okay flying on a direct, short flight as an unaccompanied minor by 6, I think. If I had a 6 year old flying this way today I would also be sure she had a cell phone and knew how to call me.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Just to clarify a few things;

-No U.S. company will allow a child under age 5 on board without an adult so flying alone under that age is a non-issue.

-Yes, the vast majority of the time, 5 year olds are with older siblings.

-Flight Attendants don't "babysit" UM's. We did watch over them but they had to be able to handle themselves with the toilet, etc. alone. For hygiene reasons, we could not assist with that. Logically, any child who can't handle these tasks should not be sent as a UM, including if the child has any behavior issues.

-Once on the ground, the UM children are handed over to a ground agent. The Flight Attendants don't work on the ground and don't stay with them. That article where the woman asks "Where were the attendants?" was just plain wrong. We were careful present the child to the ground agent with the paperwork before disembarking. Then the ground agent hands them over to the waiting adult, _named_ on the paperwork. They're supposed to check ID's, even if the child is calling out "grandma!"

At least with my airlines, if this wasn't followed, whomever was responsible was in big, big trouble! (Sort of happened once. The kid was trying to escape a court-ordered visit but since it was international, he didn't get far. We all got big letters in our mailboxes warning us of the importance...)

-Not all airports give "gate-passes" and honestly, this should not be a deal-breaker. If you're in some tiny airport, you're more likely to get one. But if not, you will not be parted from your child until the airline employee is there and ready to take him or her. That person, by the way, has no other duties until the child(ren) are on board. The UM's are also always introduced to the Chief Purser (or "First Flight Attendant" on some airlines).

-Be careful to use the right terms. "Direct" means the plane has the same flight number. It CAN change aircraft. A "non-stop" doesn't stop at all. There are "direct" flights which stop but some passengers get off and other stay on. Be sure of what you're booking your child on. Usually 5 year olds are only on non-stop. They wont be allowed on direct flights with an aircraft change.

-Teenagers are fine traveling without any oversight but be aware that they often aren't allowed to book hotels on their own. If your offspring has a delay or cancellation, he or she might find themselves in the airport overnight. Obviously, this is not a problem on a non-stop where there are friends and/or relatives on both ends but keep this in mind if they're connecting...


----------



## DisplacedYooper (Aug 10, 2007)

I flew alone on direct flights from Portland, OR to Detroit, MI starting when I was 5. By the time I was 11 - 12, I was decidedly disgruntled that I was still required to have a flight attendent assigned to me.









I voted for 4-5, but really my range would probably be 5-6, for a direct flight, assuming my DS turns out anything like I was.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liberal_chick* 
I'm pretty sure the bolded is still the case. I know I've been allowed to accompany my military dh back to the gate and to meet him there.

this-- my husband has been allowed to put his non english speaking mom on the plane as well.

I'm sure they'd allow that for kids. I've flown internationally with my two siblings at 13.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momily* 
This worried me more, as she would have been alone if the plane had been rerouted.

This happened to me and my sister! We were a bit older than 13-- but the plane landed in Dulles, instead of new york.

Good times! for anyone considering, I would go over what you should do if the plane is rerouted with your kid. We had no idea, (this was pre cell phones). we bought a calling card, but the payphones were all booked.

So we spent our change on junk food and YM magazine, and played cards while our parents and aunts and uncles panicked for half a day.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

We started letting my oldest ds fly to my Dh's family when he was 8. It was a nonstop flight that was just under an hour. We always made sure the receiving party was at the airport waiting for him before we even put him on the plane. He loved it!

I started flying across country unaccompanied at 7 so I guess I didn't see it as that big of a deal. I would not allow my kids to fly across country until they were teenagers though. There were many instances where I got stuck at airports during layovers or flights got canceled or whatever. The responsible adults always tried really hard to make it into an adventure for me but they weren't always successful.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

we've done this alot with my 2dsd. always went well. worst issue was as they got older and didn't feel they needed the supervision. even if the child feels capable, there's a min age to fly alone and not be in the UM program. with delta they both has to be 15. any younger and it isn't a choice.

my oldest dd want to fly by herself. we would have considered it at age 7-8 but we haven't had a situation where it was needed. we fly often and i'm trying to prepare her to find her way through the airport alone. i have her find our connecting gate, check flight times and find the baggage area.

we do fly out of lots of small airports and never have problems with taking "non-flyers" to the gate to help the "flyer"


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

My son will be flying as soon as he turns seven which is the minimum age in most places. Flights will be domestic and only a couple of hours. My kids are currently 6 and 3.5 and we have so far done 60+ flights with them, lots of them international transatlantic flights. They both love flying, my son is really looking forward to February 2011 when he turns 7


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

_as he turns seven which is the minimum age in most places._

Just to clarify, with most airlines, the minimum age is 5, not 7, to fly as an unaccompanied minor.

Of course, some airlines only limit it to non-stop domestic hops.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I suppose around 10-11 I would be fine with them flying by themselves. DS1 has flown multiple times since he was born and is pretty comfortable already flying on airplanes, and I am sure DS2 will be the same way.


----------



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

My dd had just turned 6 a few days before her first UM flight. She flies across the country, roundtrips, 3 or more times per year. Sometimes it's a connecting flight, sometimes non-stop. She's always been well-supervised.

Now that she's 12, most airlines will let her fly by herself, without the FA supervising, but we can, and still do, choose to sign her in as an UM until she's 15. So we are preparing her for that day, because at that point, we'll have to leave her at security. She has a cell phone, and she's starting to learn her way around our airports, as well as major hubs. For now, we still do the UM program, but hand her her own ticket, and say, "ok, kiddo, here's your ticket. It tells you what gate we're going to, and we'll follow you. If you get so far off track that you might be late, we'll redirect, but otherwise you're in charge."

She's a pretty seasoned traveler, and even once told the FA transferring her from one gate to another (at O'Hare?) that she was going the wrong way. DD was right.


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

I would think around 8 with a mature kid I would think about doing UM. We live in Alaska and there is always a least one stop and it is a long day of flying to the East Coast so I am thinking it will be longer. I like the idea of them going to see their Grandparents for a week but I don't know when that will be a good option.


----------



## ~pi (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gaudynight* 
It would depend on the flight, the child, and which combination of siblings.











As a young adolescent, I flew overseas as an UM with my younger sister a number of times. I particularly remember being put in a tiny, crowded half-walled little pen with wooden benches, a few dingy toys, one attendant, and a lot of crying children in the middle of Heathrow for a four hour layover. We told the woman minding the crowd of children that we had to use the loo, took off, and came back three and a half hours later, just in time to pick up our passports and tickets and make our flight onwards.

I am, of course, appalled in retrospect at our lack of thought for anyone else. Though I am not sure they noticed. No one said a thing to us and they didn't seem surprised or relieved to see us.

I would want to make very sure that any child of mine wouldn't be able to pull that same sort of thing nearly so easily, but I put 11-12. I would be much more comfortable with a nonstop flight. I don't care if it's domestic or not, just no plane changes, please.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I think it really depends on maturity level for me. I flew for the first time UM when I was 12.

Grandma seems to think that she's getting the baby by herself when he's 3... she lives on the opposite coast. I'm glad to see that no airline would allow that - since I'm not inclined to stick my 3 yo on a plane to go off without me for a week anyway.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

DS flew from Canada to China when he was 14....but it was with a school group (8 kids, 2 chaperones).

However, he wasn't with us...so we kind of considered it 'alone'.

Ugh, it's a creepy old feeling when you're laying awake at 3 am. knowing that your child is flying somewhere over a cold dark ocean.

I trusted the chaperones though, and it was extremely well planned.

My younger kids have flown in small private planes alone before. (around ages 2 - 4) That didn't really bother me though as we knew the pilots and they were fairly short jaunts.
A commercial airline though? No, definately not at that age, or even now at 6 and 7. There's just to many what if's for me to be comfortable with it. (like what if the person who's assigned to him is some sort of perv, or what if they can't get their seatbelt buckled, what if they get lost.in an airport. far away.....etc...)


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

I actually voted 5-6 but I had a specific case in mind. I fly Southwest a lot so I was thinking of going to visit grandparents. The flight is 1 hr 20 minutes gate to gate. I have seen flight attendants and gate agents with unaccompanied minors. I would go to the gate and see him of on the plane and they rrquire you stay until the plane leaves. My mom would be at the gate before the plane takes off. In case the plane had to land somewhere else we know people along the way and could drive.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

my dd is 7. i would have put her on teh flight alone. she is perfectly capable of it. but i dont think she really is ready for it. she has anxiety so i would say 8 would be much better.

however she could travel with someone without any parent at 5.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Maturity is part of the answer but how much they've flown, specifically that route plays a role.

Most of my UM's were flying per visitation orders (international). They had done it many, many times previously. The parent has to take the child if they're too young so by the time they hit the minimum age, they were used to it. Most do it at least twice a year.

I would say that the 8-9 age is more reasonable if the child is not used to flying, and even older if have never flown at all. I wouldn't recommend a child flying for the first time... as a UM unless pushing middle school!


----------



## Oliver'sMom (Jul 17, 2007)

I started flying as a UM when I was 5 and never had any trouble. My parents were divorced, so I flew from Las Vegas to Phoenix (only about a 45 min flight) once a month to see my dad. It was a lot of fun. My dad was/is an airline pilot, so I was very familiar with airports and planes etc.

I would be comfortable letting my ds fly alone to see his grandparents when he's around 5 or 6. I would make sure it's a direct flight though.


----------

